# looking for light weight pressure washer



## cisz (Jun 9, 2012)

We're looking for a light weight pressure washer but want to get one that is good quality. It's going to be used by females who don't want to lug around anything heavy. We're thinking that electric would be better for this purpose.

Help appreciated.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Water and electricity is never a good combination.Electric pw are junk at least the ones I've seen are.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

cisz said:


> We're looking for a light weight pressure washer but want to get one that is good quality. It's going to be used by females who don't want to lug around anything heavy. We're thinking that electric would be better for this purpose.
> 
> Help appreciated.


Just pick up one of these up it should do the trick 

Pressure isn't the best but you can market yourself as doing soft washing 
Basically you are allot more gentler compared to The fancy power washers going around : )

You could get one with wheels word going around is that they are a handy setup


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

Some stronger females would be better for this purpose.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Buy extra hose so machine doesn't have to leave the truck. If that is not practical, build them a little wooden ramp to load and offload it. Most units are on wheels.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

what are you going to do with it??


----------



## cisz (Jun 9, 2012)

Found this one at Lowe's. It's a Stanley 2000psi. http://www.lowes.com/pd_488020-4134...L=?Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&facetInfo=


----------



## cisz (Jun 9, 2012)

Dave Mac said:


> what are you going to do with it??


One thing I know of is cleaning mold off of deck boards.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

bare min for a painting contractor IMO is a good 3.5-4 gpm machine, I love a Honda engine and maybe a general pump, like ken said get more hose so you done have to move the machine around


----------



## bmoorecl (May 29, 2013)

Sear has a nice truck unit,let say about 2500 psi.You can leave on the truck,has no wheel,price around $300-$400.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

When I blew my back out a couple months ago we bought a small light pressure washer at Lowes Troy Built Professional Series very light and works just fine it cost just under $400, my business partner is female and she can lift it in and out of the van by herself no problem.


----------

